# Interview with GAL



## fraz1776

Hi just wondering if anyone on here works for or knows much about GAL (Global Aerospace Logistics) in Abu Dhabi?

I have a telephone interview on Monday and I'm looking for some insight to the typical questions they may ask?

I know the general type of telephone interview questions but I was thinking they may ask some company specific ones.

Thanks


----------



## fcjb1970

Kind of depends on who the interview is with. Are you interviewing with other military folks (I am assuming you are military), or is it with HR?


----------



## fraz1776

fcjb1970 said:


> Kind of depends on who the interview is with. Are you interviewing with other military folks (I am assuming you are military), or is it with HR?


Not too sure who it's with, the HR officer I presume as it was her that emailed me initially although I have also been in contact with my would be supervisor over there.

Yes I am ex-military just left the Air Force in December.


----------



## fcjb1970

I worked at a sister company to GAL, but they are all setup generally the same. If it is with HR I would be very surprised if the person has any actual knowledge of what the company does. You will be asked very general HR type questions (e.g. tell me about an experience you had with a difficult co-worker, that type of BS). One thing they probably will ask is about experience working with people from different countries and people who are not native English speakers

I am guessing they have a project or are about to land one and are hiring you to fill a role on that project. Which is just generally how they work. Your would be supervisor is really the one who will make the decision in the end, the HR interview is somewhat a formality from what I could tell.

One thing to be aware of is these are not the most employee friendly companies. If they are not making you a really sweet offer (50K+/month) I would be pretty hesitant. They will tell you all about job security, but there really is none.


----------



## fraz1776

Yeah I kind of expected them to ask those types of questions, I have been in contact with the supervisor for a while now and he said he'd be on the panel for the interview but I imagine that'd be for a face to face one? He said in one of the emails that none of the questions should be very taxing and I should breeze it but that still doesn't help my nerves! lol

There are two posts available for the role and he does seem quite keen on me, he has spoke to one of my old bosses who he is friends with who subsequently recommended me and all the comms I've had with him have been positive. 

I'm not too sure about money and stuff but considering I'm on the equivalent of only 7000 AED(I'm currently a postman) in the UK at the moment I'd be happy with anything upwards of 15,000 AED, not that I'd complain if they did offer 50,000!

Any idea what the average salary is with GAL?


----------



## fcjb1970

fraz1776 said:


> Yeah I kind of expected them to ask those types of questions, I have been in contact with the supervisor for a while now and he said he'd be on the panel for the interview but I imagine that'd be for a face to face one? He said in one of the emails that none of the questions should be very taxing and I should breeze it but that still doesn't help my nerves! lol
> 
> There are two posts available for the role and he does seem quite keen on me, he has spoke to one of my old bosses who he is friends with who subsequently recommended me and all the comms I've had with him have been positive.
> 
> I'm not too sure about money and stuff but considering I'm on the equivalent of only 7000 AED(I'm currently a postman) in the UK at the moment I'd be happy with anything upwards of 15,000 AED, not that I'd complain if they did offer 50,000!
> 
> Any idea what the average salary is with GAL?


I don't know what your military experience was or how many years, but the Brits/Yanks I knew from [email protected] or other [email protected] companies all seemed pretty experienced, many I think were on full military pension. I would certainly not tell anyone you are happy with AED 15,000 at the outset. I am pretty sure most of the Brits were getting in the AED 50K range (Salary about 30-35 + housing), but again they were probably about 20 years experience.

I do not want to dissuade you, they do some interesting work and I am sure have interesting projects. I know people who have worked with [email protected] for years, and made a lot of money. But the company considers ex-pats disposable and your job is never truly secure. The mindset of if I work hard and do a good job all will be well does not apply. From my perspective, the only real reason to join a company like them is m-o-n-e-y.


----------



## fraz1776

I was a Survival Equipment Fitter in the Royal Air Force for 9 years but they would extend my contract as they were making loads of redundancies as I was leaving, jobs for what I do are very rare here in the UK and abroad for that matter so when I found this I pounced on it.

Haha yeah I know what you mean about being happy with 15,000, I'd definitely keep that close to my chest until I saw what they offered, but if it was anywhere in the region of 30,000 I'd be very happy that's about 80% better than anything here in the UK.


----------



## fraz1776

Quick update, had the phone interview this morning, I have been offered the job, now I just need to wait and see what kind of package they offer.


----------



## GreyGT-C

i work for GAL... i'm assuming you're a blackhawk guy. Contact me via PM and i can answer any question you have but i'm not gonna put it out to the public. I think you will be happy with the salary you are gonna be offered.


----------



## pfree82

GreyGT-C said:


> i work for GAL... i'm assuming you're a blackhawk guy. Contact me via PM and i can answer any question you have but i'm not gonna put it out to the public. I think you will be happy with the salary you are gonna be offered.




I have been interested in working with GAL for a few years now and finally a position which fit my skillset has presented itself. I would like the best chance at landing this job so if there is any advice that you may lend please let me know. I am primiraly looking for a POC in the HR department or maybe someone doing direct hire. Thanks in advance


----------



## Mr Rossi

Remember to factor in the ridiculous cost of living out here and the fact there is little/nothing to do when you are skint.


----------



## fraz1776

Mr Rossi said:


> Remember to factor in the ridiculous cost of living out here and the fact there is little/nothing to do when you are skint.


Too late I'm already here!! ha. To be honest I haven't found the cost of living too bad so far, the biggest shocker was the price of the internet, what a rip!!

I'm used to doing nothing anyway, I'm from the highlands so there's ****** all to do there anyway!! My salary is decent enough that I shouldn't be getting skint each month it I do I really need to give myself a slap.


----------



## Bullitt3055

GreyGT-C said:


> i work for GAL... i'm assuming you're a blackhawk guy. Contact me via PM and i can answer any question you have but i'm not gonna put it out to the public. I think you will be happy with the salary you are gonna be offered.



I'm a UH-60 guy and looking for a position with GAL 

_/snip_

Just registered and couldn't PM you ... Shoot me an email if you get this


----------



## Bullitt3055

*Position with GAL*

Hello expatforum ...

Just registered yesterday and interested in working in the UAE 

Do I have to make 5 posts to send a Private Message to someone ?

I am a UH-60 guy (28 years experience US Army retired) interested in a position with GAL. 

I was hoping to meet up with others working with Global ... 

Thanks


----------



## Bullitt3055

My mistake ... 

GreyGT-C I got your message but couldn't reply. Maybe I haven't posted enough yet.

Will try again ... Thanks


----------



## saraswat

Yes, you need to make 5 posts for the private message facility to be available to you. 

p.s: check your messages, you will find one from me about this..


----------



## Bullitt3055

Found my own answer about the 5 posts ...

Worked in the UAE before and had a good time ... ready to go back


----------



## Bullitt3055

Oh ok ... just posted then saw yours ... Thanks Saraswat


----------



## luumz

Hi. I am interested in working at GAL. I just moved here and a friend told me to check this company out. Any advice that can help in the process please let me know much thanks


----------



## luumz

Bullitt3055 said:


> Hello expatforum ...
> 
> Just registered yesterday and interested in working in the UAE
> 
> Do I have to make 5 posts to send a Private Message to someone ?
> 
> I am a UH-60 guy (28 years experience US Army retired) interested in a position with GAL.
> 
> I was hoping to meet up with others working with Global ...
> 
> Thanks


Hey I just registered here so I guess I can not PM you yet. are you working with GAL now ? how are you liking it ? 

I am a Information Technology Specialist (US army) looking for IT/Computer related job with GAL. 

If you have any helpful information please let me know, much thanks Hooah


----------



## luumz

GreyGT-C said:


> i work for GAL... i'm assuming you're a blackhawk guy. Contact me via PM and i can answer any question you have but i'm not gonna put it out to the public. I think you will be happy with the salary you are gonna be offered.


Hey I noticed you mentioned that you work for GAL. do you have any advice, how long does the process take etc.. I just joined this site I am not able to PM you. 

I am in the Information Technology field, veteran US army, Secret clearance. any info is helpful, appreciate it


----------



## frenchie587

Fraz what questions did you get asked?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

fraz1776 said:


> I'm used to doing nothing anyway, I'm from the highlands so there's ****** all to do there anyway!! My salary is decent enough that I shouldn't be getting skint each month it I do I really need to give myself a slap.


The Sneck's not that bad!


----------



## frenchie587

Who is he?


----------



## frenchie587

Interview with GAL next month for ALSE role, any advice on Interview questions etc? Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vantage

frenchie587 said:


> Who is he?


who's who? the Sneck?

ha ha!!

The Sneck, short for Inversneckie, slang / affectionate term for Inverness in the Scottish Highlands..!


----------



## frenchie587

That makes sense, I sha ll read the whole thread next time. Thank you.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

vantage said:


> who's who? the Sneck?
> 
> ha ha!!
> 
> The Sneck, short for Inversneckie, slang / affectionate term for Inverness in the Scottish Highlands..!


As we like to say in Inversneckie, _right enuuuuuuuuuf_.


----------



## aviator_jvaldez

Sir, I read your conversation here sorry to interrupt but i need help to get on this company I have 10years experienced of Aircraft Sheetmetal Technician and I saw in the website there current hiring i already filled up all the information of what they ask,the one that i did not completed was the reference. I don't know somebody inside this company but I wanted to explore or might be share my talent skill as Aircraft Sheetmetal Technician and also the benefits and salary is good for me as i heard. I hope you can help me Sir for the information to whom i can call to follow up my application especialy the HR or even supervisor,please send me inbox messages,thank u very much in advance. By the way Sir, I am Mr. Jerome C. Valdez I stay here in AL AIN. Hope I can get some information that can help me...GOD BLESS!


----------



## aviator_jvaldez

Sir I just read your message, I am an Aircraft sheetmetal technician and i earned 10 years experience of this skill I am A&P licensed also. What I am trying to say Sir maybe, you can help me to have a HR direct number because I want to follow up my application for aircraft sheetmetal as there current hiring. I really don't know how to contact the company. please do help me Sir for this situation, i am here in AL AIN and I am looking now a company that suits myself. thank u very much...


----------



## aviator_jvaldez

Sorry to interrupt Sir, i am just thinking that to whom i can talk about how to apply direct to te HR or even to the supervisor Sir. Maybe you can help me for this application, to tell you honestly i'm not an ex-military but i worked in aviation as a aircraft structure technician for already 10years in any aviation related and i tried to apply online in GAL for the aircraft sheetmetal but it seems i still don't have reply Sir. I'm here now in AL AIN work as same as I mentioned but the problem Sir I really don't have idea how to join this great company. Sir please help me to find a suitable job on this company, i would like to work with you guys! Sir, if ever you have informations like email add from the HR or the supervisor please send me a message to thank you very much Sir! have a nice day ahead...


----------

